# Sage Warranty



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

Interested in seeing how this plays out...but I suspect that it might be a general waiver they tell everyone.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Most of the time they'll do you right. Especially on an older model. I really don't think they're going to fix that, being that it's a butt section of a rod that old. 

Keep us informed on how they do. Hopefully it works out in your favor.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

I just had a warranty repair done by them a few months ago on an 8 year old salt. If it's a newer rod it's only $25. If it's no longer in their current line up, but not more than 10 years since final production $75, and older than 10 will cost you 150. Considering what they cost new, that's not too bad imo. Everything was done in a timely manner and they were very responsive.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Sage changed its warranty policy. There are some older rods that are covered 100% except for shipping but I found you need to talk with them to honor this and it is only for certain years and models. Lots of people now feel that $150 is a good deal. The thinking back in the day was the reason for high rod costs was coverring the warranty, you were paying basically for two rods. In the 90's and earlier 2000 most rod manufacturers including Sage covered rods regardless of breakage, screen doors etc. That has changed for most to warranty only and that means basically forget it. I won't be buying any new sage rods. Maybe off of Ebay or similar. Orvis still has warranty and TFO and others no doubt. Just glad I have the rods I need with backups in today's warranty prices.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Just so we are on the same page... you have a 20yr old Sage XP, that YOU broke, and you are a forum threatening to have a Sage sell off if they don't handle it the way you expect them to...

Side note, most if not all rod companies warranties read just as Sage. " This warranty does not cover direct, indirect, consequential, incidental, or any other type of damage resulting from the use of your Sage product."

Which means, you can't run over, stick in a fan, slam in a car door... or break after 20 years and expect them to warranty it without cost. There is zero manufacture defect that occurs after 6mo of fishing, much less 20 years.

PSS, companies like Orvis previously listed a 25yr warranty and plainly state no warranty on their rod blanks for custom builders, yet Sage warranties blanks. Can not compare companies like TFO who imports every rod they sell for approx $30. When they sell you the new Axiom2X for $369 and you slam it in your tailgate, it is easy to send you a freebie right off the rack. They have less than $50 per rod invested. That is a customer service no brainer.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Fwiw I recently sent Orvis a 20yr old 12wt T3 that was broken when it touched the side of the boat under load. They sent me a brand new H2 no questions asked, just paid the small fee I think it was 25 or 30.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I have a lot more Scott and Sage than Orvis rods, I won't start a performance debate on this thread, but Orvis warranty processing is legit.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Well I can tell you that sage honors repairs of RPl rods which are older than XP rods. The point is that Sage did honor repair of rods for breakage due to any reason. Cost was for shipping. Yes they have changed the policy. Orvis by the way advertised coverage for breakage for any reason, car trunks screen doors you name it. I appreciate that Sage and other rod companies have changed their policies. No problem with that. Should they honor former policies for those rods bought under those policies? I think so. Sage is clear now about their warranty. They were not when they made the change and they changed their website because of the lack of transparency. I had multiple long conversations with their warranty department three or four years ago regarding same.


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

We'll see how it plays out. An Orvis Helios II rod was repaired last year for $60 and I had no complaint. I was taken aback by the potential $150 fee. 

And yes, I fish a lot, occasionally a rod breaks and when you buy a rod with a lifetime warranty, I don't expect to be charged $150 to repair it. And perhaps I won't be, hope not. The XP has been a truly great all around rod. Perhaps it was how the customer service rep handled the call that fired me up.

That said, I live in Twin Bridges and have 4-5 Winston rods. I've had two break and brought them down to the store and they repaired both of them for no charge, no question.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

This has been discussed at length on previous threads. IMO Sage's warranty policy they switched to a couple of years ago is the correct way to do it. If you have had a rod for 20 years and fish at all you have gotten your money's worth and shouldn't expect a company to replace a broken rod caused by angler failure. The AdamsProject was spot on ....no rod breaks after a few months from a manufacturer's defect. 

In my extensive experience with broken rods p) the best way to get taken care of is to send the rod back through a local fly shop. They have the knack to get your rods replaced for minimal fees.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> This has been discussed at length on previous threads. IMO Sage's warranty policy they switched to a couple of years ago is the correct way to do it. If you have had a rod for 20 years and fish at all you have gotten your money's worth and shouldn't expect a company to replace a broken rod caused by angler failure. The AdamsProject was spot on ....no rod breaks after a few months from a manufacturer's defect.
> 
> In my extensive experience with broken rods p) the best way to get taken care of is to send the rod back through a local fly shop. They have the knack to get your rods replaced for minimal fees.


I think the warranty that was promised at the time of purchase should be honored. If you made a decision to buy based on a lifetime warranty than thats what Sage committed to. I cant "change my policy" regarding a mortgage I entered or any other deal just because I don't like it now.


----------



## huntermck (Oct 18, 2017)

I just recently sent in my 6wt Sage Motive for warranty after snapping two sections after getting stuck in the trees. Sent it in, paid only $25 (plus shipping), and got two brand new sections back in just a few weeks. Personally I've only had great experiences with Sage's warranty.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

K3anderson said:


> I think the warranty that was promised at the time of purchase should be honored. If you made a decision to buy based on a lifetime warranty than thats what Sage committed to. I cant "change my policy" regarding a mortgage I entered or any other deal just because I don't like it now.


Dont disagree. Point of my post was more towards that I think Sage's new policy is the way forward. But the key point here is that I have never ever heard of a rod breaking after 20 years of use that was a defect in the rod. Shoot the OP stated he got hooked in a tree and yanked it free and the rod broke and now he's upset they may not replace it under the original warranty. They don't have to do squat under the original warranty. Anything Sage does in this situation is really good customer service.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I had three Sage rods repaired a few years ago. After long discussions with their warranty department I discovered that Sage will honor their repair or replace regardless of how the rod is broken or damaged for certain years and models. Two of my rods- old ones- 20 years- were repaired at no cost, the third I paid a certain amount. One of the warranties honored was for an RPL 5 wt. It is true that Sage up until a few years ago repaired all rods for shipping only which had become $50. Back in the day Loomis had a well regarded repair policy. Orvis still has it and once I remember breaking a rod two days before a trip preparing it for travel. Orvis sent me a replacement rod overnight. Of course Orvis is Orvis. I have some of their rods and like some. I have liked Sage. I think it is the manner in which Sage changed their policy which has soured a number of users.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bottom line is lots of people have abused the “Lifetime Warranty” on lots of items and caused companies to change their agreement. No business can stay afloat by giving out free products to replace misused gear all the time especially after 20 years. I can tell you that a lot of businesses, especially ones that sell fishing rods, have shut the doors due to trying to honor lifetime warranties. A defect is one thing but slamming rods in car doors, breaking them in ceiling fans, high sticking on fish or snags etc are not caused by defects in the product.
Look at Simms policy now. It used to be an unconditional replacement on any Simms item, now they have items broken down into categories and their waders warranty are broken down into sub categories. I ended up paying $60 shipping to have one single Simms wading boot eyelet rivited and they refused to at least re-rivet the rest while they were at it. I wore them twice and another eyelet popped out just as expected. I’m going to replace the rivets my self now and save the shipping cost.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Agree. LL Bean changed their policy- forced to from unscrupulous buyers- reports that one lady brought in a Christmas tree that had died- maybe one of those living ones- and wanted replacement. I have witnessed buyers bringing in coats at least 20 years old looking for free replacements. Its too bad. It was a great policy. Too bad they could not have adjusted it instead of dishing it entirely. I'm fine with new rod warranty policies. Not fine with cost of most rods without the replacement clause.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Bottom line is lots of people have abused the “Lifetime Warranty” on lots of items and caused companies to change their agreement. No business can stay afloat by giving out free products to replace misused gear all the time especially after 20 years. ....


Yup, having worked in the fly rod industry I can say the one constant is change an that also applies to warranties. 

I spent hours on the phone with customers complaining that this or that should be covered by this "lifetime warranty". So glad when Farbank got real and updated the Sage warranty policy.
Sage rod repair pricing

That's why it pays to do your math when you see "non current" models for sale no matter how unused they are or if they come with a "blank warranty card" (that old gem never gets old). Paying $225 per section for an Xi3 makes it attractive to start thinking about getting into a current model.

If you cant afford to fish premium price point brands then there are other options in most manufactures rod lineups. 

A few things haven't changed in the industry: You can guarantee your waders will leak eventually and your fly rod will get broken if you fish it. That is the price of admission.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I have no problem with updated warranty policies as long as a manufacturer honors the rods sold under those warranties. Sage does not. I'm out on Sage.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Sent my 30 year old sage II in for repair and they said no, not it will cost x , just no


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Again, go back and read those older warranties then tell me how a 30 year old rod all of a sudden had a manutacturing defect???? If those warranties said lifetime warranty no questions asked then that would be a different manner. But I am pretty sure Sage's warranty did not say that.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

While sage occaisionaly changed warranty verbage, none of the originals say 30 years ago use the word "defect." Sage did reserve the right to repair or replace with a rod of equal value and possibly not the same rod type. In practice Sage repaired or replaced rods of any age until this major warranty shift without grandfathering. Personally I don't justify the lack of grandfather part. Similarly LL Bean has done the same. Sad but that's our world. I believe Orvis still honors its 25 year warranty. Now there's an idea!


----------

